# الطاقات البديله(مخالف لقانون حقظ الطاقة)



## ابو هاشم الكردي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

قرأت في موقعكم ملتقى المهندسين العرب موضوع عن ابتكار محرك يعمل بطاقة الجاذبيه الأرضيه
وشاهدت مقطع الفيديو للمخترع المصري ..

امضيت فتره زمنيه تتجاوز العشر سنوات للإبتكار عجله تستمد قواها من الطاقة الحرة (الجاذبيه الأرضيه) و بعد أن توصلت وبفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى الى ما أريد ، وجدت بأن هذه العجله اذا اردنا ان نستغلها لإنتاج طاقة حركية او كهربائيه فعلينا ان نربطها بمقويات حركه عالية ومكلفه جداً لأن عزوم القوى فيها ضعيفه ! فوجهت تفكيري و جهدي لإيجاد محرك يستمد حركته من المغانط و توصلت بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى و من بعض اليسير من كنوز علمه الى ما يمكن أن يُسمى مفاعل حركي كامل .

فهذا المحرك : يمكن أن يعطيني كافة أنواع الحركة من سرعات متنوعه واتجاهات دورانيه متعاكسه بنفس الوقت ويعطيني انتاج كهربائي دون ربطه بأي نوع من أنواع المولدات الكهربائيه .

اذا أردت أن أشرح لكم ما يمكن ان ينتج هذا المحرك من طاقات فسوف يحتاج الأمر الى مقابلة شخصيه مع من يهتم بهذا الأمر 

فهل تستطيعون افادتي بذلك ؟​


----------



## محمد.المصري (29 ديسمبر 2011)

ابو هاشم الكردي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> قرأت في موقعكم ملتقى المهندسين العرب موضوع عن ابتكار محرك يعمل بطاقة الجاذبيه الأرضيه
> وشاهدت مقطع الفيديو للمخترع المصري ..
> ...




جزاك الله اخي ابو هاشم كل خير على مشاركتك

و نأمل ان تشرح لنا ما تقصده "الفكره العامة"

لأنه مثبت انه لا يمكن ان نولد طاقة من المجال الكهربي او المغناطيسي او الجاذبية بالمعادلات الرياضية


----------



## ابو هاشم الكردي (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إن المحرك المغناطيسي هو المحرك الفعال وهو الذي سوف يكون محرك القرن 21 
إن سره ليس في معرفة الشيفرة او المنظومة المغناطيسية التي تجعله يعطي ناتج الدوران ولكن لأن افق البحث فيه لا تنتهي من حيث الاستعمالات فكما ذكرت في السابق أنه يمكن أن نستعمله عوضاً عن كل أنواع المحركات من أدوات المطبخ إلى المعدات ومضخات الماء والسيارات وحتى الطائرات أما بالنسبة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية فإن المحرك المغناطيسي وهو في حالة الدوران يمكن أن يعطي طاقة لا يمكن أن توفرها أي مولدة مقياساً للحجم ورداً على الآخ محمد.المصري المستفسر عن الاسلوب أو النظرية المتبعة فهي كما في أي مولدة فسوف يكون داخل المحرك ملفات ( بي _ سي) وليعذرني الأخ عن التوضيح أكثر من ذلك فإن الفكرة في طريقة ومكان الملفات هي أهم ما في المحرك وأنه إذا كان هناك محرك يمكن أن يقال عنه أنه محرك (كامل) فهو ما آتاني إياه الله عز وجل والكمال لله وحده طبعا فهو في النهاية فانٍ وعندما ينتهي العمر الافتراضي للمغانط سوف يتوقف .
ملاحظة على من يحاول أن يوجد محرك يعمل بالجاذبية الأرضية فإنني وبإذن الله سوف أقوم بنشر مخططات لنموذج من ذلك المحرك لأنه هناك عدة اساليب له


----------



## محمد.المصري (2 يناير 2012)

ابو هاشم الكردي قال:


> أما بالنسبة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية فإن المحرك المغناطيسي وهو في حالة الدوران يمكن أن يعطي طاقة لا يمكن أن توفرها أي مولدة مقياساً للحجم ورداً على الآخ محمد.المصري المستفسر عن الاسلوب أو النظرية المتبعة فهي كما في أي مولدة فسوف يكون داخل المحرك ملفات ( بي _ سي) و ليعذرني الأخ عن التوضيح أكثر من ذلك فإن الفكرة في طريقة ومكان الملفات هي أهم ما في المحرك وأنه إذا كان هناك محرك يمكن أن يقال عنه أنه محرك (كامل) فهو ما آتاني إياه الله عز وجل والكمال لله وحده طبعا فهو في النهاية فانٍ وعندما ينتهي العمر الافتراضي للمغانط سوف يتوقف .
> ملاحظة على من يحاول أن يوجد محرك يعمل بالجاذبية الأرضية فإنني وبإذن الله سوف أقوم بنشر مخططات لنموذج من ذلك المحرك لأنه هناك عدة اساليب له




جزاك الله كل خير أخي أبو هاشم

اود ان انوه لك ان هناك اثبات لقانون بقاء الطاقة في المجالات المغناطيسية مهما اختلفت طريقة التركيب للمحرك و ليس كما تقول " فإن الفكرة في طريقة و مكان الملفات هي أهم ما في المحرك"

حيث انه اثبت قانون بقاء الطاقة بصورة عامة و لا يتعلق بالشكل و بطريقة التركيب 

فالسؤال لك أخي ايو هاشم هو هل حسبت بالمعادلات صحة هذا المحرك نظريا و تجريبيا ام لا ؟

_*


و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
*_


----------



## ايهابووو (17 يناير 2012)

طيب يا ابو هاشم لماذا لا تدعنا نقطع الشك باليقين وتضع رسم او مخطط مبسط هنا لابداء الاراء او تشرح عمل هذا المحرك فانت حتا الان لم تقول ولم تقدم شيئا ذو معنى عملي


----------



## ابو هاشم الكردي (25 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
*ان المفهوم العام لأي محرك هو ان يتم تفاعل ما بين النواة ( المركز ) والبدن ( الجسم الخارجي ) من خلال طاقة ما فينتج عن ذلك التفاعل حركة دائرية للنواة .*
*ان المحرك الذي سوف أقوم بشرحه يعتمد على عكس النظرية المتداولة وهي ان النواة ستكون ثابته إلى حد ما بينما سيكون البدن الخارجي هو الذي يقوم بعملية الدوران والذي سيكون له تأثير على عدة أبدان خارجية متتالية ضمن مقاييس ومسافات مدروسة والتي ستكون مزودة بعدة منظومات مغناطيسية تسمح بدوران بدنين بعكس بعضهما بسرعة هائلة و ليس بينهما أي قطع مغناطيسية وسيكون ما بين هذين البدنين ملفات (bc) لتقوم بتوليد الطافة الكهربائية مع العلم بأننا نستطيع التحكم بسرعة دوران هذين البدنين .*
*اما بالنسبة لعرض مخططات هذا المحرك فالموضوع ليس احتكاراً ولكن اتمنى ان اجد من يهتم لهذا الموضوع **ويكون التفاهم معه بشكل مباشر . * ​


----------



## ahmad kh (28 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ابو هاشم الكردي (3 مارس 2012)

لمن يهتم بإبتكار محرك بالجاذبيه الأرضيه 
ليحمل بيده زجاجة مملوءه نصفها ماءاً ويرفع يده للأعلى ويبدأ بالدوران بإحدى الإتجاهين ببطئ و يراقب حركة الماء داخل الزجاجة فنلاحظ بأن الماء يتحرك بإتجاه الرأس تدريجياً و عندما تصبح مستوى اليد بإتجاه خط التوازن الأفقي سنلاحظ بعد ان نزيدها درجة واحدة سوف يتجه الماء كلياً الى الجانب الآخر من الزجاجة و لنتابع الدوران الى الأسفل ثم بالصعود الى الجانب الآخر و عندما تصبح اليد على خط التوازن الأفقي في الجانب الآخر نلاحظ إتجاه الماء الى الداخل بعد رفعها درجه واحده . 

إن إيجاد عجلة تحوي حركة الماء داخل الزجاجة 360 درجة مع استغلال حركة الماء المُعاكسة على خط التوازن في الجانبين مع اضافة بعض الحركات الميكانيكية لتوجيه الحركة بإتجاه واحد سوف يكون لدينا عجلة تدور بالجاذبية الأرضية .

أبو هاشم الكردي - زاهر بيرم .


----------



## add22 (9 مايو 2012)

توليد الكهرباء من مولد يعمل بالوقود الاستفاده من مولد واحد او تكرار التوليد لتشغيل المولدات الاخرى من مولد يعمل بالوقود بدل استخدام الوقود بجميع المولدات يوفر استهلاك الوقود في المحطات الكهرباء يعني تشغيل المولدات الاخرى بالكهرباء بدل الموقود من المولد اللي يعمل بالوقود هل تصلح الطريقه


----------

